# 1994 Nissan Sentra 1.6 new starter problems. please help Nissan masters.



## Teamnissan (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello my Nissan family. I have a 94 Sentra 5 speed. But purchased a starter from advance like 2 months ago. I installed everything correct to my knowledge... but for some reason my car here and there makes that noise as if the car was on and I tried to start it noise.. like a starter chokeing noise... what could it be? Any help would be greatly appreciated... u can contact me at [email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## Moparfans (Jun 8, 2008)

Teamnissan said:


> Hello my Nissan family. I have a 94 Sentra 5 speed. But purchased a starter from advance like 2 months ago. I installed everything correct to my knowledge... but for some reason my car here and there makes that noise as if the car was on and I tried to start it noise.. like a starter chokeing noise... what could it be? Any help would be greatly appreciated... u can contact me at [email protected]
> Thanks.


Bend-X stay Off and Touch the Flywheel so your fork get stuck when you start and so the metal noise you hear is the Bend-X hitting the flywheel ! Is there any warranty on your Starter ? Return where you bought it and exchange it or you can dismantle it from you car put use a battery car with 2 wire, put 12V on the solenoid and check if the bend-x come ou when 12volt is on and if it goe's back in place it should be when Power is removed before returning it if stay out you found your problem ! !


----------

